# Coca-Cola 6 1/2 ozs



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Found 2 coke embossed hobble skirts. Not the first time i found one. It is the first 6 1/2 ozs one. Sure it won't be my last. Slight differences in the two. One on the left is a 1954 6 ozs no city and one on the right




 is a 1959 Paterson NJ 6 1/2 ozs.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 22, 2020)

Cool cokes Robby! I have always liked the smaller cokes... I'm not picking but, I think the Paterson on the right is a 6 1/4 oz plz correct me if I'm wrong and plz don't take offense ...(sheepish grin)
~Fred


----------



## Cola-Coca (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice Cokes!
I don't have a 6 1/2  :-(
Here's a 6, 8 and 10 ozs.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 22, 2020)

I agree with the 6¼ embossing on the right one. !! Ha love ya Robbybobby.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Cool cokes Robby! I have always liked the smaller cokes... I'm not picking but, I think the Paterson on the right is a 6 1/4 oz plz correct me if I'm wrong and plz don't take offense ...(sheepish grin)
> ~Fred


Never Fred will i take offense buddy. I thought the same but it is a 6 1/2 with a faint 2.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> I agree with the 6¼ embossing on the right one. !! Ha love ya Robbybobby.


Thanks sarasota941.  I don't think they made a 6 1/4 ozs coke did they?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a correction to make. The 6 1/2 coke is no city 1959.  The 6 ozs coke is paterson 1954.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Close up of the 6 1/2 ozs coke.  Sometimes it looks like a 1/2 and sometimes it looks like a 1/4.




Weird right? Did they make a 6 1/4 ozs?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> Nice Cokes!
> I don't have a 6 1/2  :-(
> Here's a 6, 8 and 10 ozs.  View attachment 205958


I am sure you will score one, one of these days. This is my first.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

The paterson is made by Owens-Illinois. The no city is Anchor Hocking.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 23, 2020)

I have never seen a 6¼ but it's funny how it looks kinda like it says ¼. I think hobble skirts are sexy looking bottles. Nice close ups


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

I held a 8x jewelers loupe to the lens of the camera on my phone. Makes a cheap macro lens.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> I have never seen a 6¼ but it's funny how it looks kinda like it says ¼. I think hobble skirts are sexy looking bottles. Nice close ups





. You can now see without a doubt it is a 6 1/2 ozs coke


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Apr 24, 2020)

Amber coca cola clarksburg wv. Soda water manufactured by coca cola phillipi wv.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 24, 2020)

Robby, thanks for the extreme close up ... it's funny I don't pretend to know all .... and was just really ready to say... ok, I haven't seen it all yet haha. ..... additionally i've never looked that closely at every bottle...especially hobble skirt cokes.  Lastly I'd be willing to say a lot of us long time diggers / collectors know that a lot of bottles have been produced in crazy odd sizes, so a 6 1/4 oz didn't much raise an eyebrow (big smiling wink)
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Robby, thanks for the extreme close up ... it's funny I don't pretend to know all .... and was just really ready to say... ok, I haven't seen it all yet haha. ..... additionally i've never looked that closely at every bottle...especially hobble skirt cokes.  Lastly I'd be willing to say a lot of us long time diggers / collectors know that a lot of bottles have been produced in crazy odd sizes, so a 6 1/4 oz didn't much raise an eyebrow (big smiling wink)
> ~Fred


I hear you buddy. I can't know everything...thats what you guys are for!  Alone i know a little. Together we know a lot.


----------



## bikerbon (May 8, 2020)

I haven't posted on here in a long long time, have coke bottle questions, can I post here, or do I need to find where I start new discussion?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 8, 2020)

bikerbon said:


> I haven't posted on here in a long long time, have coke bottle questions, can I post here, or do I need to find where I start new discussion?


Start a new post is the best way to get results. What your asking basically is can hijack your post? People will see your question as a new post and you will get more responses. Welcome back. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------

